# Terry man admits wildlife conspiracy



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Story available at http://www.billingsgazette.net/articles ... ldlife.txt

Published on Saturday, June 16, 2007.
Last modified on 6/16/2007 at 1:46 am

Terry man admits wildlife conspiracy
By CLAIR JOHNSON 
Of The Gazette Staff

A Terry outfitter admitted in federal court this week that he helped out-of-state clients illegally kill deer and transport their trophies to New York.

Robert Dolatta, 55, pleaded guilty Thursday to one count of conspiracy and three counts of violating the Lacey

Act, which regulates the possession and transportation of wildlife.

A fifth count of violating the act is to be dismissed at sentencing, according to a plea agreement.

Dolatta was charged with helping six clients illegally hunt 11 mule deer bucks.

He admitted helping four clients hunt nine mule deer bucks.

Assistant U.S. Attorney Kris McLean said in court records that Dolatta's clients did not obtain state hunting licenses. The activity occurred from October 1999 to about November 2003 in Prairie County.

The clients paid Dolatta "well over $350" for outfitting and guiding services during these illegal hunts, McLean said.

The clients listed in each count of the indictment pleaded guilty to state charges and cooperated with authorities investigating Dolatta.

When confronted by law enforcement with the evidence, Dolatta confessed to a majority of the allegations, McLean said.

The investigation was conducted by the state Department of Fish, Wildlife and Parks and the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service.

Dolatta faces up to five years in prison and a $250,000 fine on the conspiracy count and the Lacey Act violations.

Visiting U.S. District Judge William Fremming Nielsen set sentencing for Sept. 6 and continued Dolatta's release.


----------



## Mr. Lee (Oct 12, 2002)

> The clients paid Dolatta "well over $350"


 What a worthless quote!

They also paid less than 1,000,000!

If the guy was really poaching mule deer for around 350.....they should lock him up for just plain stupidity.


----------

